# Explosion del capacitor de una linterna recargable



## agalt (Ago 24, 2015)

*R*eempla*cé* el capacitor de una linterna recargable c*on *6 led , al circuito entra 220 sin tra*ns*fo*rmador*, consta de un capacitor cerámico de 305 mf (mod CBB21) 400V, 4 diodos, un capacitor de 100mf 50v , (este exploto literalmente), una resistencia q*ue* esta negrita creo quemada, y otra conectada en serie con el cap cerámico, 1*_*led de aviso de carga el tema es q*ue* si explotò el capacitor de 100mf a q*ue* se debio? la resistencia esa negrita, el otro capacitor, los diodos? sugerencias.... ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2015)

Debería tener un díodo zener , quizás esté abierto


----------



## eL1ct (Ago 24, 2015)

Supongo que te refieres al cargador de la linterna? Pues sinceramente modificaria el circuito, y le pondria un transformador.... a no ser, que te refieras a que el cargador esta integrado en la linterna y este se conecta a 220v para cargar, entonces, se supone que la bateria siempre esta conectada a los componentes que mencionas?


----------



## miglo (Ago 24, 2015)

agalt dijo:


> *R*eempla*cé* el capacitor de una linterna recargable c*on *6 led , al circuito entra 220 sin tra*ns*fo*rmador*, consta de un capacitor cerámico de 305 mf (mod CBB21) 400V, 4 diodos, un capacitor de 100mf 50v , (este exploto literalmente), una resistencia q*ue* esta negrita creo quemada, y otra conectada en serie con el cap cerámico, 1*_*led de aviso de carga el tema es q*ue* si explotò el capacitor de 100mf a q*ue* se debio? la resistencia esa negrita, el otro capacitor, los diodos? sugerencias.... ...



Haberrrrrrrr, pones varias cosas.

1º Pones que hay un condensador ceramico de "305 mf" ese es un valor estraño siendo ceramico.

2º Pones que el condensador de 100µf 50v explota

3º Y ultimo la resistencia quemada

4º Explicacion de que te puede estar pasando:

Lamentablemente todos estos materiales bienen de la china conchinchina y como son tan ahorradores les ha dado por utilizar condensadores en serie con la tension para reducirla al valor de los leds que van en serie, si conoces la famosa ley de ohm sabras que RxI=T, T/I=R y T/R=I, pues bien lo que hacen los listos para reducir el valor de la tension es colocar un condensador, por que? sencillo: todo condensador tiene su reactancia "resistencia", esta biene dada con su formula correspondiente, si la buscas en san google la encontraras, esta resistencia del condensador es la que usan para limitar la corriente ya que si utilizan resistencia para limitar la corriente esta genera mucha calor y ademas tiene que ser grande, el condensador tiene una pequeña propiedad, que hace lo mismo que la resistencia, habiendo calculado bien su valor, sin generar tanto calor, de hecho genera vastante menos calor, pero claro todo tiene su limite, y hay es donde vuelve a entrar el tema de ahorrar, por culpa de querer ahorrar tanto ajustan mucho los valores y al final acaban petando. 

El condensador de 100 µf se estropea por que seguro que o bien tienes los leds cruzados o el condesador a variado tanto su valor que la caida de tension que deberia hacer ya no es la misma y entonces como el condesador es solo de filtro y aguanta 50V pues peta sin mas.

La resistencia deves averiguar su valor y poner una nueva.


----------



## FRANK90 (Ago 30, 2015)

si el capacitor 100uf 50v exploto se debe a que recibio un voltaje superior a +50 facil

pero les seria de mucha ayuda para lo demas si les pasas una foto del pcb del cargador quizas asi puedan ayudarte mejor ya que hay algunos valores que dices no se especifican bien


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 30, 2015)

Hola, el problema que mencionas, ocurre cuando la batería se agota, por tanto, su resistencia interna se eleva, dejando a todos los elementos en paralelo a ella, expuestos a la tensión de red prácticamente.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 31, 2015)

agalt dijo:


> *R*eempla*cé* el capacitor de una linterna recargable c*on *6 led , al circuito entra 220 sin tra*ns*fo*rmador*, consta de un capacitor cerámico de 305 mf (mod CBB21) 400V, 4 diodos, un capacitor de 100mf 50v , (este exploto literalmente), una resistencia q*ue* esta negrita creo quemada, y otra conectada en serie con el cap cerámico, 1*_*led de aviso de carga el tema es q*ue* si explotò el capacitor de 100mf a q*ue* se debio? la resistencia esa negrita, el otro capacitor, los diodos? sugerencias.... ...



Es el capacitor cerámico de entrada el que estaba en corto o de muy distraído conectaste el capacitor electrolítico alreves, créeme si es la ultima si se quema todo.

Saludos


----------

